# OMG Another  MES fixer upper?



## cmayna (Jan 3, 2021)

So here I was scoping craigslist the other night and discover a MES135S for FREE about 5 miles away. "Heating element dead",  was the only text of the ad.  Hey! no problemo !!    Lots of cleaning, reviewing etc to do before any major step.  Need to test the element, etc.  Yes I have an extra new 1200 watt element sitting out in my smoking shed.

My intent will be to go Auber since I have a couple extra Auber controllers and believe in it versus staying stock.  I have a both a WS-1211-GPH and a WS-1510ELPM, sitting around twidling their thumbs.  I will also build a mailbox for it.

So, here it is all nasty looking but has a smile on its face, knowing it will be coming back to life soon.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2021)

No smoker is really dead.  Just have to give it the chance to live.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 3, 2021)

Nice find!

So was the element truly bad or something else the issue?  Often it can be just corroded connectors so a $10 fix has these things back in business and people have no idea that was the issue haha :)


----------



## cmayna (Jan 3, 2021)

Connectors looked very nice.  I think it is the element but still need to test it tomorrow am,  after a couple cups of brewwww.


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 3, 2021)

I have an extra new 1200 watt element sitting out in my smoking shed.

My intent will be to go Auber since I have a couple extra Auber controllers
[/QUOTE]
I bet you have the coolest toys in the sandbox!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2021)

You must be planning on a bunker crop of salmon this year!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice find for free. Looks like it lived a rough life. But resection sounds possible.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks like it has found a new home and will be in great hands.

John


----------



## dr k (Jan 4, 2021)

The free Mes 30 I got on FB Marketplace I picked up on my way to my parents 15 min away had good element lugs and the relay clicked on with no heat so I unplugged the smoker hooked up a power cord directly to the element like you do to bypass all Mes wiring on your Mes 40 w/ PID and it heated so the dremel cut off wheel to make an access revealed a disintegrated thermal sensor lug that I bypassed with a wire nut and all sealed up in an hour.  This one I use the stock controller since it's a tiny  smoker for small short smokes.  So I went through my spare parts and paired it to a MB rf remote.  If anything happens I can reattach the  power cord directly to the element and plug into the WS-1510ELPM Auber.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 4, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You must be planning on a bunker crop of salmon this year!



We always under estimate how much Salmon we bring in each year.   We have a stand up freezer full of this last season's catch so yes, this smoker will help my MES40 produce some yummy Salmon treats.

Actually, my long term plans is to find a new home worthy of such a gift. 

Going to test the element later this morning........


----------



## cmayna (Jan 4, 2021)

Bad element, via my two ohm meters, but had already condemned it once I did a visual.  Check it out........







Dr. Pimple Popper,  were you here earlier?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

Yup dead give away sign that the element has seen its life.

Warren


----------



## bill1 (Jan 4, 2021)

If you have a spare element you might as well use it but that one could possibly be saved.  The element is inside that grounded case.  If you cut away the "pimple" (dremel carborundem discs come to mind) you can maybe  save the element inside.  There's potting to isolate it from the grounded wall, but if the wall is cut away you might be OK, potting or not.   

Unless you see the element is severed.  Then they're pretty tough to reconnect.  Was the resistance infinite (open) between the regular connections?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 4, 2021)

Not sure I know the correct terminology but when touching both the element's male connectors with an ohm meter, it read zero, just like touching both leads of the multimeter together.  Should be more like 7-8 since it is a 800 watt.  

Yes, I'm going to install my spare 1200 watt element.  It will connect to one of my Auber PIDs.


----------



## bill1 (Jan 5, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Not sure I know the correct terminology but when touching both the element's male connectors with an ohm meter, it read zero, just like touching both leads of the multimeter together.  Should be more like 7-8 since it is a 800 watt.
> 
> Yes, I'm going to install my spare 1200 watt element.  It will connect to one of my Auber PIDs.


Or about 16 ohms.  If your meter was correctly set to auto-ranging or on a low scale, a zero reading probably means the inner filament was shorting to the case in multiple places...so it's pretty much toast.  

And you'll probably appreciate quicker warmup times, and better response and peak temps in moving from an 800W to 1200W element.  Although think Masterbuilt tries to discourage this with warnings about the relay not handling the higher current, etc,  etc, I think many have done it on this forum.  Someone will correct me if they had regrets.


----------



## KJNDIVER (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice find. Ive been looking for one to fix up around here.  What was your method of cleaning the inside? Some sort of cleaner? Or just some elbow grease?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2021)

Lots of hot water and a very mild detergent.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2021)

Finished it up and did some Salmon yesterday:

Smoked Salmon Bellies


----------



## Isaac-1 (Jan 30, 2021)

I just picked up a free (left out for the trash by the neighbors) of the same model, just different revision on the wood chip box yesterday.  I have a MES40 1st Gen so did some parts swapping and testing with multimeter to determine the issue, turns out it has a bad meat temperature probe (EAA2 code with either controller box) and does not heat up due to bad heating element, ohming out at over 165KOhm.  I just ordered replacement parts from masterbuilts web site, total with shipping $35 for a new 800 watt heating element and new meat probe.  Not too bad given the thing looks like it has barely been used, I am guessing not more than 2 or 3 times..


----------



## tallbm (Jan 30, 2021)

Isaac-1 said:


> I just picked up a free (left out for the trash by the neighbors) of the same model, just different revision on the wood chip box yesterday.  I have a MES40 1st Gen so did some parts swapping and testing with multimeter to determine the issue, turns out it has a bad meat temperature probe (EAA2 code with either controller box) and does not heat up due to bad heating element, ohming out at over 165KOhm.  I just ordered replacement parts from masterbuilts web site, total with shipping $35 for a new 800 watt heating element and new meat probe.  Not too bad given the thing looks like it has barely been used, I am guessing not more than 2 or 3 times..



Hi there and welcome!

Nice find!
If this reclaimed MES is an MES40 they use the 1200watt element where the MES30 uses the 800 watt.  Just an FYI so you can get the proper element for the size of the smoker if there is still time :)

I look forward to hearing how the repair project goes :)


----------

